# oh my god help, help help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

On 9th clomid cycle of 50mg, had a small bleed and did a preg test at beginning of month, bfn, so took my 5 days of clomid........ now day 15, felt sicky last week and yesterday everything smelled off and i was so so tired, so this morning took a preg test just in case and ..........................bfp bfp bfp!

Oh my god, should be so happy, but have taken this months clomid already and am now terrified, has anyone heard this happening before.

help

travelgirl


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi travelgirl

first of all congratulations on your bfp I'm pleased for you Hun i cant answer your questions but the only advice i can give is to get in to see your GP and let him advise  you don't worry to much though

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Congratulations !!  

I cant remember who it was but this has happened to a few people before.  I would try not to over stress as its unlikely that the clomid will have effected anything as nothing passes through from mother to embryo in the very early stages which I would assume you to be.

I would call your consultant and/or GP and see them asap to get peace of mind and confirmation by blood test to check your hcg levels.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!  congratulations!
Ring the GP and get an appt today, good luck xxxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

on your   .

Try not to stress over taking the clomid I am sure this has happened to a few girls before.  Make an appt at your docs.

Wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months.

Jo
xx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Travelgirl, I did exactly the same thing on my third cycle but the nurse assured me that it wouldn't have affected the baby. I would see your GP to put your mind at rest!  Most importantly CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months.

Lucy


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW     that is brill news you must be  

  

 once again
Emma xx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG - congratulations that's fantastic news !


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say a huge   to you. Me and DH have been ttc for 18 months, lets hope it is a lucky number! Enjoy being pregnant,
Love Mads xxxx


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

Travelgirl did you have a full visit from AF? See i don't have natural AF so i have know idea what day she's supposed to show up. i was on the 2ww when i started to bleed on day 10pod at first i thought it was just implantation spotting so i did a pregnancy test and it was   next day the bleeding was stronger so i just started my next course of clomid (I've also started to chart my bbt on day 3 of this cycle and my first bbt was high 36.6c, then on day 4 it plummeted right down to 35.9c and has stayed low since).what I'm trying to get at is that i don't know if i was actually pregnant but lost it on day 4 of this cycle because i took my clomid. It is possible to have a full bleed when pregnant. I don't know i think I'm just going mad on this   drug.

p.s sorry I've gone on like a mental woman and   and good luck.

hairy fairyxxxx


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

So scared girls, thanks for all your replys, means so much, gp took blood this morning to check my hcg levels, will get results tommorrow, she said not to worry about taking the clomid, but I am still trying to get through to my gynea, who's in surgery all day, will keep you all informed!
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Huge congrats hun! What a lovely surprise. I can only reitterate what the others have said and try not to worry.

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on your   


Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months

love
suzie xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Big congratulations to you Travelgirl.

I know it's easy for us to say, but I really don't think a bit of Clomid so early on is going to have a negative impact and I've read of it happening to other peolpe a fair amount to no ill effect.

Hairy Fairy, very sorry about your BFN and being left in limbo land wondering what happened. I'm afraid I don't have any useful information or feedback for you. I just wanted to ask if you'd had a chance to discuss this with your clinic and whether they were able to give you an idea of what might have happened.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much.


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply juniper, i haven't had the chance yet but i have a scan on Thursday so I'll ask if they know what happend.
but till then I'm going to try not to stress my self out and think   for this cycle and for all you girls.

hairy fairyxxxx


----------

